# 1998 Sentra SE ? on Brake Rotors Type



## Liz (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi folks, I'm new to the board and I need your help.

I am being told by my mechanic that this particular year and model came with two different types of FRONT brake rotors where one may be bigger than the other. Do you folks know which one I need? 

Thanks for your help.

Liz
'98 Sentra SE


----------



## Liz (Jan 9, 2004)

*1998 Nissan Sentra Brake Rotors ? (front)*

Per my mechanic, my car has two different rotors available where one is larger than the other. Can you folks help me out what is right for my car? He is having a difficult time ordering which one ahead of time.

Any input is greatly appreciated.

Thanks, 
Liz
1998 2.0 SE


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here's how it works, you have a Sentra SE with the 2.0L engine. 

The Sentras/200sx's with the 1.6L engine has slightly smaller front rotors and rear drums. 
The 2.0L version of the Sentra/200sx has slightly bigger front rotors and has rear discs rather than rear drums.


----------



## sage3 (May 12, 2002)

i thought 98+ sentra and 200sx's use the 2.0 front brakes, whether its a 2.0 or a 1.6. I may be wrong


----------



## Liz (Jan 9, 2004)

Does the 1998 SENTRA SE come with ABS as standard????

Thanks,
Liz


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

after '98 when the sentra's looked alike lot the 200sx's before they died, they have the B14 se-r front brakes. also ABS is always an option, your technician( it sounds better that way), should be able to tell you if it has abs or not.


----------



## DreSEL (Aug 28, 2003)

sage3 said:


> i thought 98+ sentra and 200sx's use the 2.0 front brakes, whether its a 2.0 or a 1.6. I may be wrong


They use the same calipers and pads, but different rotors.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

You can tell if you have ABS simply by putting the key in and turning it until all the lights in the cluster come on. If you have ABS, you should see a light somewhere in there that says ABS. Usully that light only stays on for a few seconds, but you should be able to see that way.


----------

